# It's April Fool's Day!



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

No, you are wrong... 
check your calender, dude...:googly:


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

It's me! Granny Lou!



April's Fool!

I'm really a dude!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy April Fool's Day.

Talk about a surprise Granny Lou. Yes, April Fools Day. The day to lossen the tops on salt shakers, fill doughnut holes with mustard (Use a syringe), dip packing peanuts in cholate and put them in the candy dish and put a rubber band on the kitchen spray nozzle. Any more ideas out there? My family is getting wise to these pranks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Saran wrap over the toilet bowl, but that could get really messy:googly:


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Heres what i did. You take an empty soda bottle and tie a string around the neck of it. Tape the string to the ceiling in front of a door that opens towards your victim. Make sure the bottle is hanging in the target area once strung up. Then take a shorter piece of string and lightly tape it under the bottle and onto the ceiling. Then tie one end of another piece of sting onto the short one and the other end onto the door nob. make sure the line is taught. when they open up the door, the sting tied to the door nob will pull down the string holding the bottle to the ceiling, thus letting it swing and hitting your victim in the targeted area. Here's a diagram.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Then theirs another one i did. My sister turned our attic into a "dance studio" so i took an old futon mattress and pinned an old costume and a soft skull onto it. Then i took a paint roller tube thingy and tied one end of a string to it and the other to the door knob. I then slid the mattress partially down the stairs and stopped it with the paint roller. When she goes to open the door, the string will pull out the roller, releasing the mattress/dummy and sending it flying down towards her.(We have a finished walk-in attic so the door frame will stop the mattress before it hits her.)


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Today is a good day to stay inside, away from the would-be-pranksters. I have warned my friend who lives next door if he pranks me, i will kill him.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N. Fantom, so naughty.
When my youngest daughter was still home we used to get her Dad every year.
One time she went into the bathroom and then started screaming. We rushed in and she hysterically said she dropped her diamond ring down the toilet. Good old dad was on hands and knees and doing everything but yank the toilet out of the floor when he noticed us laughing silently behind him.
Another time we used makeup to black her eye and told him the girl bully at school hit her. We had to physically and full of laughter stop him from heading right to her house.
One year when he got home she started jumping up and down and waving a lottery ticket under his nose and told him she won $5,000. Boy did he get excited till he took a closer look at the loser ticket.
Then there was the year he drove us to the mall but waited in the car. As we approached the car I took her by the arm and started kind of shoving her forward in case he was watching. When we got in the car I said something real disgusted such as you better just sit there and be quiet. Good old Dad asked what was wrong and I told him she got caught shoplifting. He said in a stangled voice, "Oh No" at which point I said in a beligerant voice, "Of course not, April Fool". You'd think he would learn but he never was aware of the day.
My grandma used to sew the silverware to the tablecloth and then tell everyone to eat up.
I LOVE Scareme's packing peanuts in chocolate.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

*The Invisible Ding-Dong Ditcher*

Ok, I just did this one and it worked great. I have surround sound in my room with an iPod jack so i turned it all the way up and plugged in my iPod. I then went on line and found a doorbell sound that matched mine. I then went and set a video camera up and played the sound. As soon as they would close the door I would play it again. This went on for like 10 minutes until i accidentally hit a button and Marilyn Manson started playing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

N. Fantom said:


> i accidentally hit a button and Marilyn Manson started playing.


The best part


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

^Haha ya. To bad my door bell wasn't tainted love, then the prank would have worked perfectly. So I pulled a classic one. When my mom went into her room and closed the door to take a nap, I covered her door frame in clear duct tape and stuck a sign on that said "Aprils Fools". She opened the door and she walked right into it. Now i'm about to climb through our kitchen window with my newly spray painted air soft gun and a ski mask.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG my mom freaked out so bad and my dad was about to sneak up on me and nail me in the head when i pulled off my mask laughing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're gonna get yourself shot if you aren't careful, N.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha i know. luckily we where getting our kitchen gun fixed tonight. I wouldnt have done it any other time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kitchen gun???


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha ya, When we moved down south my dad went to his mom and got all of his dads guns and now we have like three weapons in every room. My room doesn't have any guns but i do have 4 swords, 12 knives, 10 throwing knives, 2 axes, and a machete in my room though.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

N. Fantom said:


> Haha ya, When we moved down south my dad went to his mom and got all of his dads guns and now we have like three weapons in every room. My room doesn't have any guns but i do have 4 swords, 12 knives, 10 throwing knives, 2 axes, and a machete in my room though.


I was going to ask at what point it became compensation, but then I noticed your only 15.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N. Fantom said:


> Haha ya, When we moved down south my dad went to his mom and got all of his dads guns and now we have like three weapons in every room. My room doesn't have any guns but i do have 4 swords, 12 knives, 10 throwing knives, 2 axes, and a machete in my room though.


Your Dad and my other half must be in sync. As I sit here in the livingroom I can see 3 shotguns/rifles in the corner and an "old" handgun on the chairside table. Two shotguns/rifles are in dining room and our bedroom upstairs has 5 or 6 shotguns/rifles and 1 handgun. I think that is all. My other half buys, sells and trades them is why. But no kitchen gun!!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha, ya AR. My dad wants to get me one but my mom put the kibosh on that.i do however have 19 different paintball guns, 12 air soft guns and a blow gun. I also make a very special kind of paint ball, lets just say that im a bit of a pyromaniac.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

this didn't happen on April fools day, but in October of last year. This was the second time my boyfriend(at the time) tried to scare my friend, the first time worked perfect but we didn't film it so we attempted a repeat about a week or two later.


----------

